
Smart Home Market Size 2019 - shawncharles
https://www.reuters.com/brandfeatures/venture-capital/article
======
shawncharles
The Global Consulting Services Market size was xx million US$ and it is
expected to reach xx million US$ by the end of 2025, with a CAGR of xx% during
2019-2025.

Top Companies: L.E.K, A.T.Kearney, Deloitte Consulting, PwC, EY, KPMG,
Accenture, IBM, McKinsey, Booz Allen Hamilton, The Boston Consulting Group,
Bain & Company, Microsoft, GE, IBM Corporation, Siemens, IHS Markit, Cisco,
SAP, OC&C Strategy, ZS Associate, Capgemini Consulting, Advancy, BDA, Towers
Watson, Mercer

